# The Harvest: Unorthodox 2015 theme open discussion.



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

This year, out of desperation more than inspiration, I made a much better version of "the orchard". 

2010:










2014:










However, this idea could REALLY use some full on attention. 

I don't know if/where I'll be able to find more "trees" this year, but I LOVE the idea of a forest. For now, the plan is to move what I DO have back to the back yard as it was in 2010. Smaller space, easier to fill. If I find more, I'd LOVE it out in front. 

Project 3 comes out of necessity. 

The bridge of death gets beat to hell every year.










Heavy, cumbersome, and how I LOVE those uneven edges, they got to go. Kids at the party just love to hop on those edges, breaking boards. Time to clean them up. Not as simple as it sounds, though, as this means my current means of putting the sections together becomes invalid. Some thought will have to go into how I'm going to accomplish that, but should be a better solution in the long run. 

Assorted items that need a rethink:

The Corn Tunnel. 










Those raven grass arches added the support to the tunnel that I needed....

Right up until that kid with the inflatable shark costume destroyed the thing. Never figured on people much taller than me heading through. In costumes they cant bend over in. 

Also had a bunch of grapes (tons of balloons taped to them) come through that caused issues. 

Inflatable costumes...huh...whoda thunk? 

Don't know the answer right now, something to think on.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Those look great, ironically in my 20 years of haunting i have never built a scarecrow but was considering it this year, but your scarecrow creatures look like alot more fun to build than the same boring old scarecrow. well i have decided to steel your idea but put a more fleshy twist on it. i hope you don't mind?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool work unorth. I love your arch. for something with a little new twist, I think you should have a big ole pumpkin rot replacing the skelly in the last picture posted. then you should have vines from the shoulders with viney hands spread out on each side like they're going to come forward and get you. and then vines coming down from the hips with viney feet encompassing protectively the parent's baby pumpkins. and of course the pumpkins are lit up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> cool work unorth. I love your arch. for something with a little new twist, I think you should have a big ole pumpkin rot replacing the skelly in the last picture posted. then you should have vines from the shoulders with viney hands spread out on each side like they're going to come forward and get you. and then vines coming down from the hips with viney feet encompassing protectively the parent's baby pumpkins. and of course the pumpkins are lit up.


Suddenly the whole idea of a pregnant evil pumpkin monster is now rattling around in my head. "Belly" made of grape vines and full of JOLs. Don't know how to logistically do it right now, just running through my head.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe some chicken wire to form the belly. vines all around. a post to set the wire on camouflaged like one big vine.

or a xmas tree with pumpkins wired sitting on the branches. a large pumpkin sitting atop the tree. viney arms coming out of the tree. two pumpkins sitting under the tree that have been laced up like shoes.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Started on a form for a lot of pumpkins to come.

Basing mostly on a design from our own GhostTown to start with. 










A quick layer of plaster wrap later.










And adding some definition with Celluclay...modified a bit based off Stolloween's clay recipe.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, I like what you've done so far


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I immediately thought of swamp feotus by pumpkin rot: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6310226857/in/photostream/ for your pregnant scarecrow.

I love this scarecrow idea, thinking I might tailor it more "southern" style (so green and moldy down here where I am) for a future halloween theme.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Finishing up the pumpkin form...










Almost a little sad this is just a form for me to use to make something else


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Love this...what a great mold you are making!  Think of all the pumpkins that can spring forth now...it's like a never ending pumpkin vine. Most excellent!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, it sure is nice. that's not so sad


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Let production commence.










Needs some touchup and reinforcing, but the process is going to work.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, that is starting out nice. love it


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great start 
Looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

What a cool mold you ended up with...and look at the glorious pumpkins you can now make!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I could have smoothed out the top coat more, but I'm leaving the imperfections specifically to give some variation when I start painting/finishing. Ridges added to all the 'cuts' to give it depth. Ready to start wiring and adding a "neck".










I've been VERY pleased with my new clay so far: 5 parts celluclay, 2 parts all purpose joint compound, water to the consistency you want, flour if you get a bit too much water. I mix it up in an old busted kitchen mixer I didn't let my wife toss with the bread hooks. 

The joint compound makes the celluclay a LOT easier to work with than just using it straight up. Sure, I could make my own version of celluclay, but I'm lazy. 

That said, considering a major change: Using casting tape (as in broken arm casting) and Apoxie clay instead of plaster wrap and paper mache. Trying to determin if the increase in cost (of the clay, the tape is no more than plaster wrap) would be worth the added sturdiness.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My choice between a "Skull' or a" Pumpkin" I have always chosen the "Skull" when making something,but I see the Pumpkin guy has good possibilities.
I had an idea many.,many years ago to make a large Jack-Lantern using concrete,possibly defeating random" Jack" vandals who like to carry them off,throw down on the street ,to see them smash (From the back of a pick-up truck?)
"Happy Hernias!" 

I do believe many of us do our absolutely best and most creative "WORK", when we have less $$, rather than enough $$. I know i sure seem to.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I do believe many of us do our absolutely best and most creative "WORK", when we have less $$, rather than enough $$. I know i sure seem to.


Torn on this one. After selling my coffins, I actually MADE money on my decorating last year. I spent under $30, and was rather...wouldn't say unhappy, but rather unsatisfied with the end result. Thing is, I *HAD* money to spend, but with my employment situation last year DIDN'T in case "the worst" situation happened. While I had to dip into that emergency fund to pay for the party last year (normally that's out of a separate budget), I ended up making everything back and a bit more once I sold the coffins (part of the reason building coffins at all last year). 

So, this year, back to work, I started with the biggest budget I've ever had. SERIOUSLY considered diving into animated skull territory as a result. I can see myself REALLY enjoying those, but they are kind of my 'retirement' plan for when my kids move out or I get too old and I can't do the full walkthrough anymore. "Just" a small detailed display with animated programs. I instead went out and bought a new camera (more on that when I start needing 'serious' pics) with the surplus budget, and am focusing on sculpting. I know with personal crap going on this year, having the sculpting outlet has sure helped my mood, something missing from last year. 

So, tons of money leads one to 'just buy it' thoughts, yes. Less money leads one to find creative answers, yes. NO money is just frustrating as all hell.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My daughter finds the most interesting things in the library.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, I'd say your daughter does. that's a cool book


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

pretty cool man. Keep it up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Testing lots of little things here. Quirks of this and that. 

Kinda stuck, needing various items that I can't find at the moment, guess I need to start another...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, I think your project is rocking. I really like the design and lighting.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not technically Halloween...yet.

We got a camera upgrade. 

See, I shoot 90% with OLD fully manual lenses from my Grandpa's collection. And, while they work fine with my DSLR, I would have trouble focusing at times. So, without getting too technical, older cameras had differing optics to help with manual focusing. I went into the year planning to retrofit some older stuff into my DSLR to make that easier with the older lenses (and thus break it for use with newer lenses, but what the hey, I mostly use old crap anyway). 

Well, when I went shopping for parts, I stumbled on a camera up for sale that had already been retrofitted....and it was several generations newer than mine anyway. AND IT WAS CHEAPER THAN I COULD GET THE PARTS! 

No brainer, and with the money saved, I managed to get my first proper macro lens for the big camera, so come summer I can go shoot bugs!

Naturally, I wanted to go play with these new toys, but with no Halloween or bugs, what's a guy to go shoot? 

Enter my brother, who owns a music shop. 

Testing the new lens/camera from Macro:









To general use. 



























Left them with a bunch of shots they could use as stock photos to jazz up their website or facebook. Whether they use them or not is not my problem. Tried to teach my niece a thing or two about photography whilst at it. 











The new camera...oh how much EASIER it is to use! Image quality really isn't that big of an upgrade (optics trump more resolution any day, and optics are the same), but boy is it much nicer to shoot with. Manual metering makes tweaking things less of an educated guess process, the focus aids work wonderfully, programmable buttons specifically programmed for manual use. Just fantastic. 

Sure, it's a 2006 camera using lenses from the 50s-70s...but it gets the job done.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

No matter the age and quality of the camera the most important part is the vision of the photographer,,,,,,great shots.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what doto said


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, the neighborhood organized a little pick me up for a neighbor battling insert nasty cancer type here, who is more or less housebound. They wanted to do luminaries...so, I donated the lights and a couple to the cause. 

Guess which the Dox's submitted (all by Talia) (porch lights are evil)




























They also set one on our porch for the Boss (aka wife). Haven't talked much about that, her mom's breast cancer is attacking her brain and spine now, doesn't look good. Let me take a test run with the new camera in a nighttime situation. 










Loving this new camera.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is so thoughtful unorth. 
glad you like the camers


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, I've decided to run with the whole pregnant monster thing, and want my original to be the mom. Started on the painting. 










Lowes didn't have the parts I needed to start on the body tonight, will check the neighborhood hardware store tomorrow (not open today). 

With the mother set, I needed something smaller for the children. This was done over a basketball originally. That flat part is just a base to stand thing thing up and build on.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is very good. love it


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Simple joys. Frustrating day, come home and work on something...man I missed that last year. 

Base shell for the head of the first of the um, gotta name these. "kids" for now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Taking advantage of unseasonably warm weather to tear down christmas lights and get Fred down from the front yard. 

Neighbor girl. ~3 years old. 

"Why doesn't your dinosaur glow any more?" (the chimera, which is in the yard year round)

"He's getting too old and tired." 

"He got broked in the storm?" (he tipped over, not broked)

"Yeah, I need to make some new ones, huh?" 

"Yeah, I like it to glow red. And be on there (points to the fence) to scare my brother. When will it be ready to glow?"


Guess I better get moving and make one of my new guys red this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

to cute. how old is her brother?


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Where do you buy your celluclay? I've found it online but hoping there is a place with better deals. 
Jan


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Grey Lady said:


> Where do you buy your celluclay? I've found it online but hoping there is a place with better deals.
> Jan


ye olde michaels with the 50% off coupon.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Finished fleshing out pumpkin #2 and base coat. Can't wait to get these guys out side for bodies and detailing.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> to cute. how old is her brother?


4 and 7. I think she was referring to the 4 year old, who's scared of the Chimera, and me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

why, do you glow green and be broken? lol.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Are you planning on doing one "king" pumpkin and then some form of a "minion" perhaps, or will they all be pretty much the same?? LOVE the way they're coming out!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

pregnant queen and children, but same idea, yeah.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've decided I must have a truly twisted perception of things. 

I don't talk personal life much, but a little background what's going on.

Last July, we got word my Mother in law's cancer had returned, at the time it had spread to her kidneys. This was accepted, and we had her in to treatment, and it was working well. Come September, it had spread to her brain, inoperable. 

Early October, my Father in law died unexpectedly, instantly pushing us into primary caregiver status on top of the grieving. 

January brought us news the cancer has spread all along my Mother-in-law's spine and into the brain stem. She had no feeling below her waist. Few weeks into treatment, she thankfully has regained control of bodily functions. 

Meanwhile, my Grandma is turning 100 this year, is losing her mind, and has cancer that she refuses to treat for the last 10+ years, is wasting away. My wife's Grandma is thuroughly depressed and keeps talking of wanting to beat her daughter into the ground. 

Bottom line, we expect 3 funerals sooner rather than later. 

In the face of all this, I press on and keep working on Halloween. 

A neighbor asked how I can continue to "surround myself with death" with all that is going on. 

I honestly don't know how to answer that other than it's all the more reason to work, for me. I've never really viewed death the same as 'normal' people anyway, and have accepted it as part of life from an early age. That is something 'normal' people will never seem to understand.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, that is some very tough going. I understand thoughly what you're doing. I lost some family members, and I would have lost my mind if I hadn't have delved myself into my work. people would say...I can't believe you're still working, why, I'd be at home grieving. maybe they would, but since they hadn't lost anyone they don't really know. it's different when you actually go through a tough run. and then again, maybe they would grieve at home. everyone deals with tough times differently, and it's all good. for me the hardest time was when I got off work and had a 45 min drive home. I had all this time to dwell on the situation. that was tough. it took me 3 years before I could think again. losing loved ones is just plain tough. my best wishes to you.

your idea is coming along nicely


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

unorthodox, I am so sorry for what you are dealing with. It is good that you have your Halloween outlet. Everyone deals with things and grieves differently. Most normal people don't get our obsession with all this on a regular basis, much less during a trying and hard time like you are going through. It is good that you have an outlet. Know that we are there with you in spirit at least. I know we have had much grief and loss of family members the past few years and my hobbies helped me stay busy and cope on my own level. Thoughts and prayers with you and the family.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> pregnant queen and children, but same idea, yeah.


Not that your neighbor necessarily knows what you are specifically working on, but seems like this would be more of a (skewed, off-beat, slanted glance at) symbolic representation of the birth point of the circle as vs. the death point. Although, <- circle, so who knows how it will come out.

Either way it sounds like it's helpful to you to have something else to think about - don't see why it wouldn't be. And it isn't like there's not a long and rich tradition of artists grappling with the idea of mortality through their work.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

talkingcatblues said:


> Not that your neighbor necessarily knows what you are specifically working on, but seems like this would be more of a (skewed, off-beat, slanted glance at) symbolic representation of the birth point of the circle as vs. the death point. Although, <- circle, so who knows how it will come out.
> 
> Either way it sounds like it's helpful to you to have something else to think about - don't see why it wouldn't be. And it isn't like there's not a long and rich tradition of artists grappling with the idea of mortality through their work.


I've always thought the whole harvest theme was more life oriented than death, myself, even before I decided on the whole pregnant idea. It was certainly part of the reason I decided to revisit it this year. It was a little wierd to put the coffins up all over the yard so close to my father in law's funeral last year. (Coffins are not 'my thing' anyway, just what I could do last year) 

I think part of it is there's a lot going around the neighborhood right now as well, not just with me. Neighbor fighting cancer, another with a centarian in poor health, another with this and that, etc. I think in light of that, I'll pull the Chimera back to the back yard and do my builds back there like I used to. Normally, I just build out on the driveway, but it might not be the year to do that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Talia tells me she wants to be a Dryad this year.....


Taking suggestions how...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Officially adding Nightfisher to the inspiration list for the year. In case I somehow lose the links...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/140875-rotten-pumpkin-treat-bowl-prop.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/140088-pumpkin-king-2015-works.html


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, I've been looking for something a little different for the babies still in the "belly" of the mom, and after seeing Nightfisher's rotten pumpkin bowl above, I saw slimy screaming babies...

So, I got a small funkin years ago at a day after sale. 










Time to make more...I want at least 3.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

They are multiplying.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, thanks for posting those tutorials. those guys made rocking props. and your babies are looking good


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Talia tells me she wants to be a Dryad this year.....
> 
> 
> Taking suggestions how...


Specifically, she wants the leafy dress, a crown of leaves/flowers, and is waffling on the pointed ears. But she wants it in fall colors "not that green in all the pictures". 


Um...some history first. 


I used to do flower arrangements. 

That is to say, mom used to make me help with her flower arrangements for weddings. 

Mom was bipolar, didn't get treatment till I was 30, and the high stress of wedding days meant I would wear the badges of my mistakes with various items broken across my head.

Anyway, one of her signatures were these little porcelain flowers at the center of any bow. 

Well, I couldn't find cold porcelain at the local mom and pop craft store, but figured I'd try my hand at sculpey. 

Literally first time using sculpey, and while my wife and daugher were jaw droppingly amazed, all I see is a beating waiting to happen. Certainly unusable, it fell in the oven, flatening one side, along with the other issues that come with my hands being much bigger than the last time and the challenges unique to sculpey. Not allowed to toss it matter of factly, I painted it red and glued it to Talia's valentines box. 

First time I've attempted a flower in over 20 years (not sure when my cousin's wedding was).


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I like the rose. I am so impressed by your talents.
btw I read through the last several posts;
First I am sorry for all the difficult things you are dealing with.
Second, I don't think continuing to work on your props is being obsessed with death or any other judgments someone may unintentionally put on you. I think this kind of work is creativity in an unusual form.
Some of us do dance to a different drummer, our drummer just happens to be dressed in black! 
Jan


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, I think that is cool you helped your mom with flowers. I think it is unfortunate you weren't appreciated for it. 
I like your rose. I've never done sculpy, so kudos to you.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Talia want's a witch's tea party for her birthday. 

In April.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I think that will be fun. you'll have to tell us all about it


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not sure it's going to fly with the boss. A halloween party is one thing, as a Bday in April is something else. 

I'm sure she's just remember the last one. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...hodoxs-witchs-tea-5-year-olds.html?highlight=


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Unorthodox, that is a great idea. End of April or early May is halfway to Halloween. It would be so cool. Lots of the professional Haunts are having celebrations for it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, my granddaughter wanted a Halloween party for her birthday last year, it didn't wash with my daughter either.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome picture unorth. cute kids and cool props


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Busted props.  

Fixable, but I'm debating whether it's time to recycle.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Basic frame up. The head's not balanced, and leans off to the side, going to have to add a pin. 

She comes apart at the waist and neck, planning for the arms to be removable as well. Familial resemblence to ye olde charr.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good beginning


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


>


Oh my....my daughter collects those little Ty stuffed animals. We call them "Big Eyes".....can't wait to show her this pic!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Talia LOVES those. Probably has more than a dozen. Especially the cats...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I still call it the bridge of death if the quail raise a family in/on it?










The female wouldn't come out far enough for a good pic. Don't think there's a nest YET, but we hope the decide to make one.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww...

All shall quail before it?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just fyi for you that have been following, my mother in law passed away last night. Been a rough couple weeks as she deteriorated rapidly. Haven't been in the mood to work on much.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Best Wishes, I am certain there will be lots of people whom need your support, rest assured you have ours.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry about the passing of your mother in law UnOrthodOx, we'll keep you in our thoughts during this difficult time. Hope family is okay?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss unorthodox. hope you all are doing well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, we saw this one coming, so in a way is easier than when the father-in-law passed in October. 

Those that have followed me for a while will remember her as the wonderful mad scientist. We lost a closet haunter.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

UnOrthodOx, I am so sorry for your loss. I missed this post earlier. I know this is a difficult time for all of you, especially your wife. We are here in support of all of you. Hugs for the family, especially your wife and the kids. I know the pain of losing a parent and it is not easy. Thoughts and prayers for all.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Our condolences to you and your family.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers to you and your family!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wonderful haunter. I loved the video. thanks for sharing


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, UnOrthodOx. I am sending lots of hugs to you and your family!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I, too, am sorry for your loss. Saying goodby is a hard part of life. I wish you all comfort in each other.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Hope your family is doing well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Son just got done watching The Ring for the first time...

how long do I wait before kicking on the TV outside his room, already rigged to run The Ring's screensaver on loop...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my badness, that is wicked funny. that show was scary. good, very good, and very scary.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The ultimate compliment:

4 year old neighbor wants to be me for Halloween.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

In a case of one man's junk, a neighbor was hacking out their hedge over the weekend.










Unfortunately it's not picturing great from the wide angle, but we put that hedge to immediate use. 










Still green, it all molds to the frame well. 










Have some work to do yet before I can go in and start adding the skin. 

Also started up one of the kids. 










Not totally sold on the arms (had them shaped before we got these hedge pieces, now reconsidering.)


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Great Timing....just wondering...did the neighbor think of you or did you approach him about the hedge remains?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I asked this one. In fact, just about every year I make it known out and about that I'm looking for scraps and some neighbor will donate. It's kind of a tradition I help some neighbor clean up some mess and use it that year. 

The neighbor across the street (the ones with anti-halloween sentiments no less, but we've long since come to an understanding) have offered their scrap pile as open invitation, and I often am over there scrounging for parts, since they have a small orchard, and thus lots of branches they just pile up. That pile is all nice and dry, which means I cant shape it. Good for hands and arms, not so good for ribs and bodies. Have to get a pic of that one soon.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is great luck unorth. nice looking young man. is this the one you wanted to scare after watching the ring?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

No, that's Kyle, my oldest, I scared him with it years ago. I acted all nervous about watching it (just like in the movie) and called the house from a palmed cell phone RIGHT as the movie ended... Practically come out of his skin when the phone rang at midnight. 

Problem was, Alec was wise to that gag, had to step it up. 

He unplugged the TV after the second time I turned it on.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just love this set up I keep going back and looking at the picks I so love the pumpkin head guys I so should try making one . Looks fantastic


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wanted to get more done, but didn't dry enough in the rainy weather we got going. 










Using a modified version of the Mr. Chicken method, which I've done for corpsing before with pure latex. He uses those blue shop rags dipped in paint. This is muslin cloth instead of the shop rags, and 1 part latex to 3 parts paint. 

Why the latex? It's just enough that the paint peels off my hands when it dries. I can't stand to have gloves on, just one of my quirks. 

I actually have a hand for the right arm, but the shoulder is not dry yet. Need to find a left arm.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is looking great


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, that turned out fabulous. great job.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, with my plans for the night otherwise sabotaged, figured on getting a jump on the planned weekend build by testing out some lighting on "Father". (Talia named the new one Father, since with Mother being the big one, they can have a family)

And, since I haven't yet really used it in anything approaching "real world" (for me), figured I'd give Vera (my new camera) a test turning her full power on Father in the process. 

First thing I noticed, without some kind of overhead flood, a lot of the back and top disappear. Good note for setting up later. 










Also, however, we are missing a lot of detail in the open chest. Considering I plan on adding more stringy bits in there, would be a shame for them to disappear. 










So, simple fix, yes? Add a light. 

Orange?










Or Green?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks so great. I love how your daughter named him. as for the light, I'm going to have to think about it. you don't have a red do you? I wonder what red would look like? that camera sure tales a nice picture.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> that looks so great. I love how your daughter named him. as for the light, I'm going to have to think about it. you don't have a red do you? I wonder what red would look like? that camera sure tales a nice picture.


I probably have a red somewhere. Not sure how different it would come off with the orange head, though. 

Gotta get some new pics whenever the weather clears up long enough for me to work on him more. He should be fairly weather tolerant, but I don't feel the need to push that until I have everything painted and sealed. 

There's more guts coming out of the chest now, and I've started to add pumpkin guts hanging down out of the head. Got lots more little detail work to do on those pumpkin guts, and the paint job is very basic right now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well...

May was too wet to work outside, then we had vacation.

Home now, couple stray showers possible, but otherwise looking pretty good for building. 


New toy, probably more in line for use next year. Still, want to make copies, How to go about molding this one...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep...May too wet, now June too hot!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, not going to be a good garden year, I can already tell.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Still work to be done, but starting to fill in. Whole thing is too 'clean' right now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

me in love. that is awesome


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool!!! I love how it's turning out. At some point, I want to make a creepy pumpkin head scarecrow/creature, too.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, with my plans for the night otherwise sabotaged, figured on getting a jump on the planned weekend build by testing out some lighting on "Father". (Talia named the new one Father, since with Mother being the big one, they can have a family)
> 
> And, since I haven't yet really used it in anything approaching "real world" (for me), figured I'd give Vera (my new camera) a test turning her full power on Father in the process.
> 
> ...


Yes. 

Green.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The clean was bugging me. Even though I still have form work to do on the left arm, had to fix the head.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

oh yes, much better! 
I _need _to make one of these for the pumpkin patch!!!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I really enjoyed following this thread from beginning to end. You did a superb job on Sir Rot. as I have kinda called him from the start. Great job on all the work.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got some work done on both Father and Mother last night. 

Most structure work done on Father now. Got a little to do on his right arm, it's kinda temporarily attached right now, and some detail painting on the left arm, and I need to build a stand for the contest. 

Brighter light in the chest, finally found a use for those newfangled LED bulbs. 










Beginning of the structure on Mother. About 60% skinned. We need to find some yard refuse for her arms and legs though. Debating a third child, but might also go with even more children hanging elsewhere. They will have umbillical/vines "hanging" them from in there, painted with a green wash, and a green light in the chest to highlight them as well, but orange lights are inside each of them to make the eyes pop.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

First lighting of Mother (still need to find branches for arms/legs), looking for feedback: more babies needed (they'll be getting painted greenish soon)?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

The look is superb, great job.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

looks awesome!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving how it is turning out so far


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Something of an aside here, so forgive me but I felt like getting it off my chest. 


We started buying treats this week. Soda is always on sale in July (4th, of course, but Utah's birthday is the 24th as well, so double summer holidays in Utah), and we always have soda among our options for treats. So, I was at the store buying, and it really struck me. 

As many of you know, I struggled through unemployment and the depression that set in along with it through most of last year. By July, I had been laid off for 7 months, we were out of emergency funds, and in full cutting back on little things mode. It was in this situation we were struggling to know what to do for Halloween, or IF it would be possible at all a year ago. Do we do fun size and disappoint the kids? Do we cancel all together? Without getting too religious, we prayed about it, and I found myself in the store with every ounce of spending money I had (my christmas from parents/grandparents) at a store miles from home I'd never heard of before (and we've never gotten an ad again), buying every ounce of soda in the store (at $.10 per can, never seen it that price since my childhood). Still wondering if I was making the right decision, as the money could feed us for weeks if it come right down to it. 

It's funny all the little things that aligned last year, despite the job troubles. Don't know that I really have a point, just something that struck me.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I just read the whole thread, and a few pages back, you asked about lighting colors. It looks like you've already chosen, but I wanted to chime in on how much I love the green! I love the contrast & it looks super spooky! 

I think your Mother is turning out great. You asked about adding more pumpkin babies, and I had the thought that maybe you could add a few not-fully-grown ones, like mini pumpkins in clusters. I think it makes it seem even more sinister that they don't all grow at the same rate, like she's continually making a new generation of spooky rotted pumpkins. Just a thought! Clearly you have a great vision!

On a more personal note, I was sorry to read about the emotional upheaval your family went through. I hope that everyone is hanging in there and pulling through together now. People grieve in many different ways - I don't think it's weird at all to throw yourself into projects, whether they are Halloween related or not. 

I think that when we make decisions for 'the greater good', despite knowing that it might bring us a bit of difficulty, those are the choices we tend to never regret. I'm so glad you were able to find the inexpensive sodas - clearly it was meant to be.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I think your Mother is turning out great. You asked about adding more pumpkin babies, and I had the thought that maybe you could add a few not-fully-grown ones, like mini pumpkins in clusters. I think it makes it seem even more sinister that they don't all grow at the same rate, like she's continually making a new generation of spooky rotted pumpkins. Just a thought! Clearly you have a great vision!


If I can figure a way to light them, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mother has entered the "too clean" stage.










The babies still need some detailing, want to see them after everything gets a black wash.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome as usual!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

That is sooooooo creepy!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Black wash came out great - looks very different, especially on the little ones. Love the lighting, too.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So...the missionaries paid me a visit....


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Almost ready for the scarecrow contest. 










Coating of clear Flexseal on the pumpkin heads, VERY impressed with how it handled the weather. 











Seeds by Alec


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is awesomeness. i love it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Contest live.
































































3 yet to drop off. I'll take Vera down for better pics later.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Getting a super late start on my own costume this year as I've been waffling on what I wanted to do. 

I've had an immense amount of fun working on Talias Costume that I kinda wanted to do a male version...

Which led to "green man" but in autum...which led other places...though I'm a little worried some people might get offended










I'm hoping to make a beard and hair of spanish moss and leaves, but don't know that I can pull it off like I want.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. But the clear winner is no brainer....


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

oh, they're gonna slap me with scariest and declare someone else a winner. I figured that going in. It's just something I'd like to see grow, and on one of the busier streets of the city, it's decent advertisement. 

Considering doing a class or something next year to help neighborhood kids make a bunch of entries. Love to see the whole park filled. (And then all them crows would return home, see...)

If I win, that is where the money's going, to drum up more participants.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

I really like the look of your costume, It reminds me of an image off of an old book cover called The Horned King


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Of cousr this means gluing on spanish moss to finish the beard.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> oh, they're gonna slap me with scariest and declare someone else a winner. I figured that going in.








































Well, we get a dinner on Father, at least.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

You should take him with you to the restaurant.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

all the items are nice, but i would have given first place to father all the way. a lot of patience and work went into that piece. it turned out awesome


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe the contest wasn't such a great idea...

So, Alec and I are building the bridge, and a REALLY FANCY convertable drives by. Like, has no business in this neighborhood fancy. 

It turns around and comes BACK and stops at the driveway. Out comes a member of the City Council to talk to me. Crap. 

Conversation naturally goes into what we do, the party, how many people, Father, etc. She thinks Father shoulda won (sure, like I believe anything a politician says). Have I considered having a neighbor enter me into the SOFI awards? ( a best of city contest, where halloween gets lumped in against the C word for decorations, besides I wouldn't ask anyone enter me into anything)

Can she put up a sign? No. I don't sully my Halloween with ANY of the political detritus, even when it's something I've felt strong on. 

While I believe she's just considering making an appearance at the party to look "in touch" with potential voters, we're very borderline on needing to register as an event on the party just due to numbers. Halloween night, we're still in the law as trick or treat is not "serving food", but they asked another house to shut down just due to traffic and I don't need them poking around too much. 

It was just wierd. Guess we'll find out if she's upset I didn't allow a sign. She wasn't canvasing the neighborhood, but targeted us specifically...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugh... you're probably right that she's just looking to show up for a meet & greet/photo op, but it's not a great feeling to have to hope that you're being exploited rather than inspected. I suppose the best case scenario would be that she actually is a Halloween fan?, although it doesn't sound like it came across that way. 

I will hope that if she does show up during your party or Halloween, that she'll be favorably impressed by the community aspect and not get all i's crossed and t's dotted about it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

It is The Most Wonderful Time of the Year™, after all. Maybe October 31st can even soften (or put fear into) a politician's heart...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I had something that has never happened to me before....I had a Cessna 182 circle the house at max bank looking at my display from the air. It really creeped me out.....I expect the guys with black SUV's to roll up any minute.

I mean I have had cars slow...stop chat but never an air plane.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mostly set. I'd like to do a full lighting test tomorrow, we'll see if there's time.
























































One thing that appears to be back is the 2013 illusion of utter darkness in the corn tunnel. Actually gets plenty of light, you just can't tell till you enter.


----------

